# Thought it was over ...Did they....



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

Well i lied i had 1 more day to spare after my buddy Tyler called and said the geese were everywhere the night before, i asked if any were on his place and he said no but they were flying over the back feild good......17 dozen GHG FFD's were set and the hunt was on .......these were taken on thurs. the 25th and i got the itch again.....power hunters in kw1 in cut corn.....
















Loni's pup coming back with Art's band








a few of the ffd's


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

How big is the semi you drive to put all them decoys in?

Not gonna lie...im jealous of you...only because your hunting corn...not your decys! :wink:


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm guessing your from nd. ...Its amazing how much birds out your way love corn....Every year when we're there the corn is just starting to get cut....and the birds love it....
p.s you dont need to like my decoys only i do :beer: :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

George Zahradka said:


> I'm guessing your from nd. ...Its amazing how much birds out your way love corn....Every year when we're there the corn is just starting to get cut....and the birds love it....
> p.s you dont need to like my decoys only i do :beer: :beer:


And me! :lol:

Looks like a sweet hunt, I'm jealous of the corn also, I love hunting corn!


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

if i could have one wish right now (other than getting out of class), it would be for a nice cornfield like that.....loaded with honks! nice pics


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats not a chopped corn field is it?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

No thats either combined or picked corn, but I think combined


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

def. looks combined to me :2cents:


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

cant wait wont be long and corn will be ready...great hunt guys looks like fun.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Just curious.. how big is the field and how did you get them to come in that close to the trees? Nice!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

buckseye said:


> Just curious.. how big is the field and how did you get them to come in that close to the trees? Nice!!


Not everywhere has as big of fields as ND. Even in MN they feed in fields like that sometimes and it is a slaughter if you can find the corn fields early in the season they are using. Dont have anywhere to go but in front of your barrel 8)

If you can find corn in Sept that just has a narrow strip taken out and the geese are using it -> money in the bank!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> If you can find corn in Sept that just has a narrow strip taken out and the geese are using it -> money in the bank!


Good point, access fees and an appointment necessary!! So does this borderline on the "B" word? :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

dont think so? The only fields that I have hunted like that are silage fields that the farmer takes out strips as he needs it.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

That feild is no bigger then about 5 to 6 acres....Its funny nearly all of these birds were migrators we have no trouble in smaller feilds....It has a lot with the ares also Kent co on the Eastern shore big feilds almost impossible to kill in a place smaller then 20 to 30 acres.....Go 2 counties to the south like Talbot co. and its no proplem....

These particular feild has a dip in the center so to be on the hill you need to be on the ends......We love this place when the wind gets howling.....its killer in that hole.....

It was shelled corn too....


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

buckseye said:


> Just curious.. how big is the field and how did you get them to come in that close to the trees? Nice!!


must have been the decoys


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Why does the area the dekes are in look so much different than the rest of the field we can see. It's like there is way more trash in that spot... the "B" word comes to mind again. :lol:


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow 17 doz. Lots of deeks looks like it payed off though, the powerhunters look awesome. Good work boys!


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

That's ALOT of decoys!! But it must obviously help, good job!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice job on the geese! Cant wait until the corn starts to get combined here. I love hunting corn!


----------

